
US: Saudis recruited Twitter workers to spy on users - nopriorarrests
https://apnews.com/2a04ef6d767347b1bb4308c66e65a8c6
======
taobility
If replace Saudis with China,I believe there would be tons of comments here to
blame Chinese government. How lucky Saudis is :)

~~~
davchana
Just a nit pick, word Saudis mrans people of Saudi Arabia, like Americans
means people of America. You can either say "replace Saudis with Chinese, or
Saudi with China".

~~~
taobility
thank you pointing out :)

------
trhway
>Investigators alleged that a Saudi working as a social media adviser for the
Saudi royal family recruited Twitter engineer Ali Alzabarah by flying him to
Washington, D.C., for a private meeting with an unnamed member of the family.

MICE. Especially considering what the Family may do to the people who
displeases them. Anyway, reminds about the recent story of GitLab making moves
to avoid Russians and Chinese. Time to add Saudis to the list i guess.

------
purple_ducks
How the hell did they even have access to this data?

Twitter isn't a 6 month old startup. How is there not strict access controls
in place?

~~~
stunt
I think at least one of the princes of UAE is a major Twitter investor. And
UAE has a strong relationship with KSA. Still doesn't make sense, but could be
one way to find the connection.

------
sandworm101
>> Ahmad Abouammo ... was also charged with falsifying documents and making
false statements when questioned by FBI agents at his Seattle home — offenses
that carry a maximum penalty of 30 years in prison if convicted.

Lawyer 101: Don't talk to the cops. If the FBI are wanting to talk to you in
your own home it isn't for your convenience. Thank them for their visit, shut
the door, and get a lawyer. When he tells you to sit on the couch quietly, do
it.

(Many defense lawyers would advise not even opening the door.)

------
wyxuan
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21467921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21467921)

------
lonelappde
The US government would never do this, because they can just send a National
Security Letter directly to corporate to get private user info.

